# SuSE 7.3 -> Update auf KDE 3.1 - Wie?



## pun (16. März 2003)

Also, ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe ein frisch installiertes SuSE 7.3 auf meiner Kiste.
Um auch up-to-date zu sein, dachte ich mir  meine KDE 2 auf KDE 3.1 upzugraden.
Um dies zu tun, sind allerdings einige Voraussetzungen im Weg, welche erfüllt werden müssen.
Die erste Voraussetzung wäre in dem Fall eine aktuelles QT. 
Kein Thema, dachte ich mir. Ich lud das Paket herunter, kopierte es in /usr/local/qt-3.1.2, entpackte den Inhalt in diesen Ordner, ./configure, make, make install. Ach ja, die Variablen $QTDIR und $PATH hatte ich auch auf den neuesten Stand gesetzt, bevor ich QT kompiliert hatte.
Als ich damit fertig war, dachte ich, das wäre's fürs Erste gewesen. Pustekuchen! Kaum machte ich mich an die KDE Pakete ran, welche im Gegensatz zu QT *.rpm sind, stieß ich auch schon auf die erste Fehlermeldung, die folgendermaßen lautet: 

```
error: failed dependencies:
qt3 >= 3.1 is needed by kdelibs3-3.1-46
```
Supi, dachte ich in dem Moment. War also alles fürn Jupp? 
Ist mein QT-3.1.2 also doch nicht installiert? Was bitte habe ich falsch gemacht? 

Hoffe, dass mir jemand schnell weiterhelfen kann. 

Danke


----------

